# My kids and i Need land to lease for next year!



## BBD 25 (Dec 23, 2011)

I Need some land to lease next year! It has to be within 4hrs of blue ridge GA (30513).  Dont have to be huge. Just need enough for about 4 or more people to hunt. I would rather not be in a lease that has over 10 people in it! Unless alot of the members just dont hunt. IM lookin for somewhere to take my young kids (10yr and 5yr old) so they can harvest a deer pretty easily yearly! I used to deer hunt like crazy But now dont have the time to scout and find a real good place around the house to take my kids...So i figured this would be a good way of doing it; not to mention the quality time of camping!There has to be plenty of Deer but yet not looking to break the bank! Looking around $500.
cell 706-455-4404 or you can email me at natesonnet@yahoo.com or PM me! 
Thanks in advance!

*****Also it is really important to be able to COON HUNT the property when its not deer seaon! And if you dont have room for me; but would like me to help thin the coon population, then i can help with that to... Im an honest man that is not going to over step my boundrys and WILL respect club rules!****


----------



## tyler1 (Jan 1, 2012)

pm sent


----------



## BBD 25 (Apr 29, 2012)

BUMP!!!!!  Still looking for something!


----------



## BBD 25 (May 6, 2012)

Added a little more detail of what im looking for!


----------



## stuart smith (May 22, 2012)

I have a lease in Jones County.It has low numbers and borders WMA.PM if interested.


----------

